# Frame issues? 09 800



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Frame broken at both front upper shock supports (cracked and shocks came through box) and once stripped down, right side upper broken where rear section is bolted on and lower at bottom.

Anyone else see this? 


Pictures on the way.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Pictures


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow. Never seen that before. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Wow. Never seen that before.
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


Not even 3000mi on her yet!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats how my old scrambler was the welds and frame where just cracking every where and seen it on way to many rzr also. No popos ever again for me.


----------

